# My 20 Gal Set up



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok so comments and tips are more than welcome

Right now i have a 20 gallon long tank with 2 marineland 100 biowheel filters.
The tank is "semi" planted meaning i have 1 ludwigia, 1 java fern and 1 other plant which just looks like grass. The tank is completly cycled and all the nitrate and PH levels are good. The tank has been up and runnning for about 6 weeks with biweekly water changes of about 1/3 of the tank. The plants have only been in for about 9 days but they seem to have rooted extreemly well. The java fern decided that it wanted to attach itself to some of the tank decore but is thriving. The only issue i may have is that i might be overstocked.
1 black widow tetra
2 Bala Sharks
5 cherry barbs
5 red eye tetras 
2 corys

I know that once the plants have established themselve there is no need for the activated carbon in the filter pads. Right now i have one filter on each side of the tank, one with the active carbon in it and one with out. 

The mistake i feeel that i made was i went with decorative gravel. If i could go back i would. I know this will limit me to the types of plants i will be able to grow successfully. I have a 20 watt 10k light that was recomended to me by a friend who has much more experience than I. He told me that becuase the tank is long and not deep the light will penetrate easier and anything much stronger than what i have will cause excessive algea build up.


Im gonna get pictures up ASAP. All the fish are aleart and attentive, they dont seem stressed at all, the corys dont like the ligght that much but have made the adjustment. The plants seem to have new growth but not at the rate i would like, maybe becuase they are only planted for 9 days but so far so good. 

Im open to any sugestions regarding plants that would work well in gravel and any comments on cherry shrip becuase that is what im considering to keep the algea under control


----------



## MissAreBee (Jun 15, 2010)

I would remove the bala sharks. Will get too big for the tank and you'll never keep any type of shrimp in there with it. I'd also remove the black widow tetra. It, like most everything else in your tank, is a schooling fish. Just won't be happy by itself. I would then choose between the cherry barbs or the red eye tetras. Then up the schoal to 7-9. Don't know why but odd numbers seem to always work better. Then fill out the school of your cory (and yes, get the same. cories don't always inter-school) You've now got your bottom and mid levels covered and I would look for a top dweller. Perhaps a powder blue dwarf gourami. Just make sure to do research first because quite a few get very large. Once you get your stocking fixed, i'd look into shrimp. Get a few ghost shrimp at first because they're inexpensive and relatively easy to find. See the interaction of everyone or if they just become snacks.


----------



## NativeKeeper (Jun 12, 2010)

Bravo.. great answer


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

The black widow thinks its one of the red eyed tetras and just schools with them all the time. I really dont wanna get rid of the bala sharks becuase they are soo healthy and the look great. I understand they will get larger but as of right now they are no larger than twice the size of a cherry barb

























here are some pics of my tank... any idea on what the plant in the front left corner is? i tried to get a zoomed pic but these are off my Droid so its only 5 mega pixil cam


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Everything single fish you chose here are schooling fish and require 6+ to not feel stressed and be healthy. And the Bala Sharks also get really big. When they outgrow your tank you will need to move them to a bigger one. As of right now, its ok. But once they do outgrow it and you keep it in a small tank, it will stunt its growth and will cause health problems later down the road. Remember to keep agressive with agressive and non-agressive with non-agressive. 

And I cant tell what that plant is. Some kind of grass? Giant Mondo Grass? Vallisneria? Not sure*


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks good, just keep in mind what works for 1 will not always work for all and you should also go with what you like. Maybe a few more plants and a crumbled building to go with the bridge*r2


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

As youve noticed your BW tetra has schooled with the others, Barbs and tetras usually dont mix as they are both known fin nippers(I have my doubts but for the sake of sanity).

Bala bye bye, also you can still change out your gravel at any time. Thats actually easy once the fish and decor are out and water is 50-70% down.

Corydoras for the most part will school up together, Mine inter-breed. Fish see shapes and yes colors as well. I have 5 sub species of corydoras all in the same school, emeralds,peppered,pygmy,regular greens and albino's. I am sure this isnt freakishly happening in my tanks alone. Ive never like ghost shrimp just because they are see thru mostly. Im not one that likes to see my aquarium via a fish. Id go for cherries or bumblebee's


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

dirtydutch4x said:


> Looks good, just keep in mind what works for 1 will not always work for all and you should also go with what you like. Maybe a few more plants and a crumbled building to go with the bridge*r2


*All fish will have a similar temperment if its the same species. It's risky to put agressive with non-agressive. Risky to put whatever you like in a tank. The barbs will eventually nip at the tetras and the Bala will fit the tank head to tail *


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

That's a real one way street sign btw lol. I know my stock is unorthadox but they all get along, nitrate and ph levels are solid, none of the fish are stressed and all look very healthy. I can't get a bigger tank beause I live in nyc and don't have the room. The balas are my favorite and when they school with the barbs they look massive and majestic


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

for what its worth Ive had JD's,cons, and a flowerhorn all in the same tank as a bunch of tiger barbs and a few assorted other barbs and 2 gouramis, so my point is the same just because its risky and did not work for maybe you does not by any means make it a law to abide, Ive noticed in my yrs in this hobby with different fish homed together that to really enjoy my tank the way I want I must not follow all of the "rules" that are passed doewn. The tank I mentioned was running for over a year with no deaths in my tank and multiple breedings from the cons, now you would tell me that this tank would not work and throw all of the "rules" at me but then I would not have had the fish I had nor would I have that experience to share. But again its the same for me, what worked for me may not work for anyone else, why? I dont know.
so live and learn and see what works for you is all Im saying. Right now Ive got 5 female guppies, 12 long fin danio's, 3 angels and a pair of cons that have bred twice in this setup with zero deaths and close to no aggression.*old dude


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I go mainly by gut instincts and use "rules" to guide me if needed. I myself, probably wouldnt combine a Convicts tank with my Guppies tank. If I come back an hr later, my tank will be a massacre. But whoever wants to test the compatibilty, is up to them. I dont like it when one of my fish dies even if its a fry that got chewed up by a parent and spat back out (which happened yesturday). I dont just brush it off my shoulder how men do, call me a pansy. Its hard me to me just scoop, flush and forget about it. I personally dont experiment like that to test and see if they are compatible with each other. If I know they will have aggression, or have any chance of agression, I stray away from that idea. Even if it works for you, the ratio of being non-compatible still out weighs being compatible. I assume there are "rules" because of what happens with 2 different temperaments of fish. Anyone can do anything they want. His situation is not as bad because tetras and cherry barbs are both small. All I said was risky.*


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I have had fish I have separated before a death, I always monitor a bad combo, and always have a back up plan whether a divider or tank. Im not happy to lose them and Ive been quite lucky with that. that was my point also, the combe hes talking about is not that bad and he addressed the shark situation. I would never recommend a bad mix however fish are funny in my experience as far as temperment and sometimes are suprising.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I know the stock is a little odd but i tend to agree with dirtydutch. Its a community tank and they have all adjusted to eachother quite well. There is minimal nipping if any (between barbs only and not often enough to be considered irregular). I dont like when any of my fish die either and by keeping an akward balance i know i risk that but each fishs' temperment is different. All these guys seem to live well together. In the 7 weeks they have been in the tank they have all gotten much brighter in color. The orange/red on the barbs has gotten much deeper, the black on the tetras and balas has gotten darker and the silver has gotten shinier. Like i said i check my water reguarly and do regular changes. I dont over feed, sometimes my girlfriend does but thats not often enough to cause any problems. The fish are all very lively and attentive, i can see the size issue coming into play regarding the balas, but i have heard, and maybe this is just a myth that a fish/reptile wont out grow its tank. As of right now the balas have plenty of room and are constantly flashing fin around the tank.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

if somone could give me instructions on how to upload video, i have taken some awsome footage of feeding time when they all sworm the top of the tank and the balas stick their heads out of the water the black widow hits the top so hard almost all his body comes out of the water when he goes for a flake. I used a Flip HD so the quality of the video is pretty good.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

mk4gti said:


> The fish are all very lively and attentive, i can see the size issue coming into play regarding the balas, but i have heard, and maybe this is just a myth that a fish/reptile wont out grow its tank. As of right now the balas have plenty of room and are constantly flashing fin around the tank.


*If they arent destructive towards each other then I assume the tank is ok. Usually a fish wont outgrow a tank because the tank is too small and it stunts its growth causing health problems. Not because it adapts to the tank and doesnt get bigger. Right now he is fine, they get about a foot or a foot and a half. Your shark will grow to be half a foot long after about 6-7 months.*


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

anyone got a good home for 2 very attractive and healthy bala sharks? I live in NYC and can deliver them to a near by location if need be. if your intrested please send me pictures of the tank you plan to put them in so i know they are going to a good home. Also if you are going to pick them up you can feel free to test my water before you take the fish.


----------

